# Bowel Obstruction Symptoms- Just want to be prepared



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

First off, let me say that I am a completely paranoid pet mom. Quillbert is doing just fine as far as I can tell. He had a recent escapade with a puppy liner pad that you can read about here.

http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=3557

I was just hoping that someone could post the symptoms for bowel obstruction so that I know what to look for in case he swallowed some of the cotton.

His health so far:
His weight is fine, no weight loss 3 days after the puppy liner incident

Appetite is slightly decreased (possibly due to phasing out his kitten food with his adult food just a few days prior)

Activity level seems normal

Poops were green (I think due to the stress from having the cotton tweezed from his quills). They were NOT black, runny, greasy, or otherwise strange looking.

Also, if he does end up having ingested some of the cotton is there anything I can do besides a visit to the vet? Would giving him some vegetable oil help? Should I switch him back to his kitten food to help move things along if there is an impaction?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I suggest phoning your vet on Monday and asking them what could help prevent an impaction. 

Watch to make sure he is pooping and the poops are normal size. I'm not sure about using any type of oil. It would be best to ask the vet because sometimes what we think might be helpful actually causes more harm.


----------

